
Deploy - triplesec
http://pubpub.media.mit.edu/pub/deploy
======
rayuela
Wow this PubPub platform is pretty sweet. I would definitely love to
contribute to this. Combine this with Arxiv and its community and you could
very quickly completely revolutionize publishing.

------
alexkavon
I wonder when pubpub will be deployed to open source.

~~~
isTravis
PubPub here - hopefully before March :)

We weren't expecting any hacker news attention yet - so our 'launch package'
(open source, better landing page, better on-boarding, etc) isn't quite
finished. Watch @isPubPub for updates.

------
ta0967
_Building has a different kind of rigor than academic writing, because when
you build, you have to make something that works._

that's stupidly offensive (i'm not an academic).

~~~
keepitsmall
_The idea that it was more important to demo and build than it was to publish
was–and is–an important part of the Media Lab culture. It’s through the
building of things that we learn, explore, and discover. Building has a
different kind of rigor than academic writing, because when you build, you
have to make something that works._

I didn't read that as offensive. The lady doth protest too much, methinks.

~~~
rayuela
Stop with this context nonsense. I've already got my pitchfork at the ready!

